# Fehler bei make von Ralink RT2860 2.4.0.0

## Hoizichri

Hallo,

ich hab heute versucht auf meinem netbook Medion E1210 die WLAN karte zum laufen zu bringen, leider bricht der make vorgang mit fehler ab:

```

. . .

  CC [M]  /root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../sta/sta_cfg.o

  CC [M]  /root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../common/rtmp_init_inf.o

  CC [M]  /root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_profile.o

  CC [M]  /root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.o

/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c: In Funktion »rt_ioctl_siwencode«:

/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:1473: Warnung: suggest parentheses around operand of »!« or change »&« to »&&« or »!« to »~«

/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c: Auf höchster Ebene:

/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2990: Fehler: unbekanntes Feld »private« in Initialisierung angegeben

/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2990: Warnung: Initialisierung von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2991: Fehler: unbekanntes Feld »num_private« in Initialisierung angegeben

/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2991: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in struct-Initialisierung

/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2991: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »rt28xx_iw_handler_def«)

/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2992: Fehler: unbekanntes Feld »private_args« in Initialisierung angegeben

/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2992: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in struct-Initialisierung

/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2992: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »rt28xx_iw_handler_def«)

/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2993: Fehler: unbekanntes Feld »num_private_args« in Initialisierung angegeben

/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2993: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in struct-Initialisierung

/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.c:2993: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »rt28xx_iw_handler_def«)

make[2]: *** [/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/root/2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0/os/linux] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6'

make: *** [LINUX] Fehler 2

```

die Treiberinstallation mit der Version 2.3.0.0 hat damals tadellos funktioniert.

kennt jemand das Problem?

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir geht es auch nicht mit dem 2.6.35.7...

Deswegen nutze ich noch den 2.6.32.

Ich habe zwar gelesen, man könne jetzt schon den rt2860pci aus dem Kernel nehmen, aber der führt bei mir zu einer Null Pointer Exception...

Tobi

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi ihr Zwei.

Also ich nutze seit dem kernel 2.6.34 (denn das war mein erster kernel mit Wlan auf meinem neuen Netbook) ausschließlich den in-kernel treiber + firmware von der ralink website.

Habe seither mit dieser kernel.config erfolgreich jedes kernel release erstellt und im Gebrauch.

Hab euch daher mal meine aktuelle config peposted, vielleicht kommt ihr damit als Vorlage ja weiter.

Meine firmware liegt in /lib/firmware/ was ich im kernel entsprechend parametriert habe.

http://pastebin.ca/1952087

Hoffe es hilft.

Gruß, Andy

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

das hilft.

Aber ich dachte immer, dass die Firmware auch später nachgeladen werden kann und dass diese Optionen nur dafür da sind, während dem Start ohne InitRam auf Firmware zugreifen zu können.

Vielen vielen Dank  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Tobi,

da magst du schon Recht haben, ich sag ja auch nicht dass es die einzig mögliche Methode ist, aber es ist halt die von mir bevorzugte.

Und das nicht nur weil ich tatsächlich keine InitRam verwende   :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

